# What was your first vintage bike? The one that started it all?



## lgrinnings (Jul 26, 2022)

Apologies if there's another thread with this theme (I couldn't find one), but I came across a photo today of my first vintage bicycle find. It was 1982 and I was 13 years old. I dragged a ladies Firestone middleweight home from the town dump because I loved the atomic age styling (primarily the tank/headlight combination). It didn't matter to me that it was a girl's bike. And while I raced BMX and rode my Mongoose most places, I still took this slightly crusty old lady for frequent rides around town. I even submitted a drawing of this bike with my application to the Carnegie Mellon School of Fine Arts. You never forget your first. 

That's my story, but please share yours, so that we may all enjoy. Thanks!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 26, 2022)

Here is my my first vintage find. I found it in September of 2012. It was a fun project and I learned a lot.
Here's a before and after picture.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 26, 2022)

My first antique bicycle was a 1900 Tribune Model 56 Chainless made in my native Erie PA. My father found it at a local antique shop around 1983 while I was away at college. He always had classic cars, hot rods and motorcycles but I soon realized that it would be a long time before I would have the money or space to have any of my own so decided antique bicycles would be an interesting alternative hobby. Still at it almost 40 years later.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 26, 2022)

A friend of mine was into vintage bikes and came to visit me in Northwest North Dakota. He talked me into going out to look for old bikes. We drove across the border into eastern Montana. I saw an old bike leaning against a shed. We stopped and went to check it out - it was a bare bones 60's, but while we were looking at it an old man came out of the house and asked what we were doing. He told us he had a bike with a big tank at his other place. We put him in the truck (I had to ride in the box) and we ended up with a Hiawatha Arrow. I was hooked.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2022)

In early 2008 I was searching for some small interior parts for my 58 and this 58 showed up in my search. Missed the end of the auction and then messaged the seller letting him know that I wanted to buy it. He relisted it with a BIN price that I said I would be willing to pay and I grabbed it! This is my first vintage bike and the beginning of all this fun. 
A two speed manual and a 4 speed manual. 

*1958 Corvettes*


































​


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jul 26, 2022)

1970's Schwinn Heavy-Duti during the early 90's. Dumped a ton of money on 95 repop Phantom parts into it. Powder coated the frame and made multiple mail orders from Memory Lane Classics (pre internet). And that was the price of education. Still a Schwinn guy.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 26, 2022)

Mine was a 1949 Schwinn B4 that i paid $200 for.  I then had the bike repainted, rechromed the wheels, bars and truss rods, bought repop grips and a saddle and new repop tires from ML.  I rode the bike for a few months and caught the bug wanting more and better.  I ended up selling the bike for less than half of what i had in it, and chalked the expense up to "tuition for the hobby".


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 26, 2022)

I think it was this 1911 Steyer Waffenrad....I found it on Craigslist and only an hour away.....I could not believe that there were bicycles that were over 100 year's old......and that you could ride them......what a noob! 



Or maybe it was this '34 Ingo Bike.....I smoke a-lot of weed so things are fuzzy sometimes....



I seem to be stuck around 30 bicycles in my collection, sometimes more and sometimes less.....I am about to sell a 13' Big Ball Bowler and a Pinball Machine so I am looking forward to the additional room in my warehouse garage and adding a few more bikes to the collection....


----------



## Handyman (Jul 27, 2022)

Being a life-long resident of Fitchburg, MA, I was always interested in collecting Fitchburg memorabilia, and after both my wife and I retired, we opened a small art gallery on Main Street where I carved out a decent size area to display my finds.  I have always had an interest in bicycles, and was well aware that the Iver johnson Arms and Cycle Works was once a major force in our city.  Each year I attended the "Longsjo Bike Race" on Main Street that had quite a long history in town, and somehow the thought of owning *"just one"* Iver Johnson bike that we could display in our window during the annual bike race began to gather momentum and a search began. I was lucky (I think) to make contact with a collector in CA that had this TOC Lovell Special and made arrangements to purchase it.  After displaying it for several seasons in our window and having the opportunity to study it closely over the years, the thought of looking for *"just one more"* began to materialize.  The collector frenzy snuck up on me slowly, but it got me, the rest is history.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jul 27, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> Apologies if there's another thread with this theme (I couldn't find one), but I came across a photo today of my first vintage bicycle find. It was 1982 and I was 13 years old. I dragged a ladies Firestone middleweight home from the town dump because I loved the atomic age styling (primarily the tank/headlight combination). It didn't matter to me that it was a girl's bike. And while I raced BMX and rode my Mongoose most places, I still took this slightly crusty old lady for frequent rides around town. I even submitted a drawing of this bike with my application to the Carnegie Mellon School of Fine Arts. You never forget your first.
> 
> That's my story, but please share yours, so that we may all enjoy. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1669496



Yes... but the important detail is missing... did you keep it? Does the lovely old thing still grace your garage?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 27, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> Yes... but the important detail is missing... did you keep it? Does the lovely old thing still grace your garage?



I did not keep it, but I do still have the drawing in my attic. My father opened a small bike shop a few years after my find and became very active in collecting antique bicycles. It was after college when I finally parted with the ladies' Firestone for two main reasons: 
A) I lived on the water in Rhode Island and the bike was stored under our porch, exposed to the salt air. The bike rusted up pretty good.
B) My father and I had assembled a pretty decent collection of quality antique bicycles from a late 1860s velocipede, to high wheelers, to hard tire safeties, to TOC safeties, to prewar balloon bikes, to postwar balloon bikes and Whizzers all the way through to Schwinn muscle bikes. The old Firestone was a boat anchor comparatively. Plus, having come from the dump, I had no regrets about returning it to the dump (especially when considering its poor condition).


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 27, 2022)

I got my first vintage bike from my neighbor for free. It is a 1973 Schwinn Collegiate 5 speed. I rode that bike into the ground. Now it sits in the back of the garage under a pile of old tires. Currently tracking down another one.


----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 27, 2022)

I started collecting like 17 years ago, This was my first bike. A black Phantom , All my bike were 40's and 50's tank bikes
I must of had like 30 of them at one point.
All gone , I got into the earlier bikes teens and 20's.


----------



## kreika (Jul 27, 2022)

My first was the crustiest rustiest 1955 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet. Everything had to be croiled and heated to free. Wish I had a pic. Sold to a friend. He still has it.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 27, 2022)

_HOLA! To all the CABERS" when we have the family, repair auto shop, Dad and uncles, send us to buy some parts for the cars, or something to eat, so every one wants a car, and forgot about the minibike or bicycles* but I kept this one Schwinn cycle truck, that y still riding for the groceries or just for fun*!* _


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 27, 2022)

Almost unrecognizable 1937 Colson LWB found hanging in my father-in-law's shed.
Walked right past it numerous times for over 30 years without ever taking notice.
While the repainted green tint is not correct, it was green originally. 
Been 10 years since I pulled it from the shed, I may get around to getting the right fenders on it some day.
Definitely one of the most comfortable bikes to ride in my collection.


----------



## Thee (Jul 27, 2022)

It became vintage BMX just like I did 

When did I put that Lame seat on it? Duh


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 27, 2022)

I have no idea what my first vintage bike was. all my early bikes were Schwinn middleweights built from parts. my first Schwinn fat tire bike was my 49 B-6 I bought around 1985 that I still have.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 27, 2022)

This 20" blue Western Flyer was my first vintage bike.  My dad and I built it around 1990 from a junkyard find, filled the tank, did all the polishing, heated and bent the front forks and my pops painted it.  This picture is from around 2012 and I still have it after all these years.

The second bike is a stingray frame we found in a scrap pile around 1993/94 and this was the first iteration of it on 16" wheels.  First bike I had that was professionally painted too and I paid for all the chrome plating by working in my dads auto repair shop.

I still have both bikes and most likely will keep them forever.  These bikes are the ones that got me where I am now and the fever never died.


----------



## Thee (Jul 27, 2022)

This is what re-started it more recently 

I’ve posted it before, I found it on the side of the road in 2014, took it apart & started painting it got busy & it sat in the garage until 2020? I made a nice rider out of it but in hindsight I wish I had restored it properly


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 27, 2022)

I was at the Fleamarket by my house and a saw a old chainless bike as I was looking at it the guy tells me that’s a Aj Spalding I said that’s cool I have a brother named Aj Spalding he said your the only person to notice it doesn’t have sprockets I said that the first thing I saw how much is it he said $100 I said that’s to much for me thanks anyway. Well when I got home I looked up the bike turns out it was a ag spalding not Aj and it’s well worth the $100 asking price well The flea market had closed already so the following Saturday as soon as it opened I made sure I was there and somehow the bike was also I got it for the $100 didn’t even try to haggle with him was just shocked it was still there


----------



## Thee (Jul 27, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> I was at the Fleamarket by my house and a saw a old chainless bike as I was looking at it the guy tells me that’s a Aj Spalding I said that’s cool I have a brother named Aj Spalding he said your the only person to notice it doesn’t have sprockets I said that the first thing I saw how much is it he said $100 I said that’s to much for me thanks anyway. Well when I got home I looked up the bike turns out it was a ag spalding not Aj and it’s well worth the $100 asking price well The flea market had closed already so the following Saturday as soon as it opened I made sure I was there and somehow the bike was also I got it for the $100 didn’t even try to haggle with him was just shocked it was still there
> 
> View attachment 1670152
> 
> View attachment 1670154



Did you buy some golf clubs as well? 🤣😂


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 27, 2022)

This was my first Classic that started the bug...

This Old Rollfast was at a car show in Kendall, NY. At the time I collected mostly 80's BMX bikes & 90's Mountain Bikes.
I liked this bike at the car show, took a picture & that was the end of it...for a moment!





A while later...weeks, months, not sure, but it popped up on CL. I called my wife in the room & had the ad side-by-side with my  pic from the car show.

Behind my back, she set-up a meet/sale. I fell in love with vintage bikes since then & she also arranged a trade for another Rollfast he had.
I trade a large Dragon Optics display case I obtained when I worked at a Yamaha/Ktm dealership.





Here they both are now in the shop...










I wish I could remember the guy's name. He is the one who turned me onto The CABE, so this CABER started the whole Vintage thing for me...
He lived in Henrietta, NY at the time...









This red one started it all for me


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 27, 2022)

My first vintage bike was this original paint 57 Evans-Colson.  Loved the bike and got me in to Colson's in general and eventually prewar Colson's.


----------



## Late To The Party (Jul 30, 2022)

I picked this up not all that long ago, its only been about a year now, my first vintage bike.  Long story, but in our neighborhood there is a free table called the Awesome Table where folks can put unwanted stuff for others to take.  One day walking by I see a big box and it is full with two bicycle engine kits.  I grabbed it and the following weekend I see an estate sale ad that showed a cool looking blue bike so I figured perfect so I grabbed it and put the two together.  I didn't know what it was, or really what I was doing.  Later that month at the automotive swap meet I go to I see a guy with old bikes, I didn't buy one but he told me about the CABE and before you know it I was on a new old stuff path.  Through the CABE I found out it was a 1959 Columbia.  Its only been about a year and I have collected two more, both Rollfast a 1949 and a 1918.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 30, 2022)

A ‘51 Panther about 15 years ago. It began as a frame and kickstand. Antique American bikes are not readily available in Australia and freight is expensive so most of mine have started off a frames. The Panther has been modified many times over the years but this latest version rides the best. 

I took a break for a few years and last year I started riding again at least 3 times a week and wanted something more complete and original. I found this sweet ‘53 Roadmaster Pleasure liner on the cabe that @Krakatoa was kind enough to very carefully pull down, clean and pack to ship to me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2022)

The first classic bike I ever bought-1955 Phantom. The first of about 90 I currently have. V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 31, 2022)

At age 9, in the summer of 1980, I went to a neighborhood garage sale. Saw a very rusty black Schwinn, with several mismatched parts. Price was $2.50! The frame was dated Oct. 1956, so it's a '57 model, and I still have it! Over the years, everything's been replaced on it a few times, but I have enough vintage parts to get it close to original.


----------



## Vdubber (Jul 31, 2022)

My first vintage bike that started it for me.  Back in 2018 while doing my job delivering packages I had a delivery for a salvage yard.  While pulling in I noticed one of the guys pushing a couple old bikes out of the garage.  I delivered the package to the shop then walked over and asked the guy if he planned on selling the bikes.  He said he was looking to get $40 for it.  It was really rusty n crusty and I first thought it was too far gone.  So I said I’d think about it and a few days later I got it. Loaded it up in my delivery van and brought it home.  The chain was froze up with rust, much like the rest of the bike was.. But with Lots of elbow grease, a torch, and determination I finally got it rideable..  1 year earlier my mom and I were salvaging barnwood from a local barn and she kicked at something in the ground, picked it up and it turned out to be a late 20s Elgin motorbike switch tool box tank.  So when I got the 35 Schwinn home I called my mom and asked her to bring that tank over to see if it would fit the bike.  The tank fit the bike perfectly so she said I could have it!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 5, 2022)

it all began with my 61 corvette ....


----------



## phantom (Aug 5, 2022)

I would say it all began with a 57 Phantom. However, I was only 12 at the time and never really thought about it or me ever being vintage one day.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 6, 2022)

My first vintage bike was a 1963 Columbia and a 1965-67 Sears Spaceliner which my friend’s parents had thrown away. I was able to ride the Columbia home but the Spaceliner had to be walked.

This was back in 2004, and I didn’t know this was a hobby, I just thought they were cool. So, it took some research to figure out what the Columbia was, but the Spaceliner remained a mystery for a couple years. I attempted my first restoration on the Columbia and finished the bike in 2005. I wasn’t satisfied and tried to re-do it better, stripping the faded original paint and trying my hand at airbrushing. When I was finished, the color was way, way off. I did not prep it properly and had to strip it down again.

I was getting burned out on this bike. I learned a lot, but ultimately grew in knowledge that both of these bikes were women’s frame models and not worth much. The Spaceliner turned out to be a rust pile, so that was parted and scrapped. The Columbia sat for years as a basket case, and I ended up selling it. Had I owned the bike today, it would have been parted out, looking back, it was pretty rough.

So, my first successful rebuild of a vintage bike was my 1963 Huffy Impala in optional Silvermist Black. I bought that bike in 2006, and put it away for parts, but found out the bike was too good for parts and completed a full rebuild in 2007. I still have it, and it has been on Boy Scout rides, family rides, cruise-in’s, and took 3rd in it’s category at it’s first bike show at Daddy Katz in 2010.

I bought it at a garage sale for $2. It was covered in oil, from hand grip to spoke nipple.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 6, 2022)

1923 Elgin motorbike.. someone  was at a garage sale and overheard me talking about old bicycles.. he came up and said he knew of a older bicycle and I gave him my number.. I got a call  went to the address and saw a older gent who said to  me he had the bike.. I went into the shed and saw it.. it was completely original minus the light and switch..he said was the original owner and his dad bought for him for helping out in his shop.. I nearly died it was my first and kept till my divorce..


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 7, 2022)

This home painted (brush) curved bar Elgin was really the bike that got me seriously back into vintage bikes. Found it long ago, then it sat for a few years, then about 12 years ago I decided to have some fun with it. Still have it!

When Found!




At Present: spends it's days as a bare metal racer.


----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2022)

I guess it would be my '55 schwinn Corvette.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2022)

... this would be my "first vintage bike" of my second go around with old bikes. bought the frame and fork on a Saturday, then Sunday I found the Typhoon Cord tires and rusty wheels at a swap meet. the rest was parts I had from before.





influence of the Cabe made me add fenders, chain guard, skip tooth and proper bars and stem.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 7, 2022)

this is an example of the bike that started it for me.my mom was given this bike by a neighbor,it was a 2 tone green monark.brought it home to service it for her and it led me to the cabe!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 9, 2022)

partsguy said:


> My first vintage bike was a 1963 Columbia and a 1965-67 Sears Spaceliner which my friend’s parents had thrown away. I was able to ride the Columbia home but the Spaceliner had to be walked.
> 
> This was back in 2004, and I didn’t know this was a hobby, I just thought they were cool. So, it took some research to figure out what the Columbia was, but the Spaceliner remained a mystery for a couple years. I attempted my first restoration on the Columbia and finished the bike in 2005. I wasn’t satisfied and tried to re-do it better, stripping the faded original paint and trying my hand at airbrushing. When I was finished, the color was way, way off. I did not prep it properly and had to strip it down again.
> 
> ...



I was thinking about this post, and I’m off a bit. I got that Huffy in early 2005, and finished the rebuild either in late 2005 or early 2006. Matter of fact, this bike is due for a tear down once again, just because I used white lithium grease and it’s been over 15 years.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 9, 2022)

Found this 1974 Le Tour about 5 years ago on Craigs list 15 minutes from the house. The first picture is of the Craigs List ad. I added NOS red bar tape, new tires and polished her up. Great riding bike.


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2022)

1st vintage bike, Schwinn store reconditioned 24 in DX, started it all!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 10, 2022)

Whatever bike it was when the neighbor chick asked me for a ride home 3 doors down the block !


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 12, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s!
 I got the bicycle sickness big time a couple of years ago. A neighbor brought home a 54 jaguar in rough shape missing a few parts. He found the parts he needed in the town next to ours and asked me if I wanted to go check out what this guy had. So I tagged along with cash in my pocket. The guy (Jesus) had this 1934 true value hardware store bike for sale. I drug it home and started this wonderful journey of the vintage bikes! Which has since blossomed in to 15 or so bikes and a vintage bike club that we started and a great friendship with the man who sold me my first vintage bike! First photo is the day I brought it home and the second is how it looks today!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 12, 2022)

Always been an old bike lover, but, researching the inherited harley got me hooked very badly, I have had a significant  problem ever since......


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 12, 2022)

1963 Flying O Lancer, picked up from a scrap pile on a farm in Northern Oklahoma.










It was rough, I put way to much money into it.   It was fun though and rode really well.

It had been run over on the farm in the late 60's and tossed into the scrap pile.  I replaced the rear wheel, straightened the frame (about 2-1/2"). Straightened the fenders, handlebar was not salvageable. 90% original parts.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 3, 2022)

1992 Working the night shift, driving home after midnight and found this Schwinn DX out at the curb for trash.
We were always into old bikes as kids since the early 1970s. 
Also see my brother's CW Roadmaster he road in the 70s.


----------

